# ppi



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

has anyone tried claiming ppi charges back and how did you find it thinking about trying for my parents. is it worth it

cheers

paul


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine was easy with natwest. 
natwest have an online form, filled it ib and sent it off, 16 weeks later i got a latter offering me £1800 ish and i said yes plz. money is deposited into my account within 28 days. happy days


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I've tried it very successfully. It was well worth the effort. I didn't bothered using any of these companies that do it for you and then take a cut. I followed the guide at Moneysavingexpert.com It was quite straightforward.

HTH

Sam.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's easy,

I have just claimed back one from Santander: 24 quid (ppi) a month over 48 months, they gave me back 1800 quid, over 450 of that was interest!!!

I'm now claiming 2 more back and my best mate has just claimed back nearly 6K from Lloyds. They are giving it back almost without question, just say you were not offered or advised that there was an alternative to ppi.

Rob


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad hear that everyones having success.

I've been looking into this myself as I had a loan with hsbc back in 2005, they informed that my personal health cover wasn't sufficient & that I had to have the cover.

I down loaded the letter to send them from Martin Lewis website but it asks for the loan account number which I don't have as the loan is paid off and I no longer have the paperwork.

Any ideas how I can retrieve this?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

You should be able to ring hsbc and get the details from them. they will have it on record. search ppi ob the hsbc site. they may a an online complaint form to


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

lambchop16v said:


> Glad hear that everyones having success.
> 
> I've been looking into this myself as I had a loan with hsbc back in 2005, they informed that my personal health cover wasn't sufficient & that I had to have the cover.
> 
> ...


Sometimes not as easy as ringing them, Santander said they only kept records for 2 years! and I'd need to write to them. I wrote to them and they said they only went back 5 years

So I went to my bank (barclays) and asked for statements from when I had my loans (2001 & 2004). Barclays said they can go back whenever you wish, ever since I joined the bank:thumb: - they do charge a fiver for the service, but now I have my loan details from my statements, account no. and payment amount - sorted

Good luck


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Ive done it and got back just under £4k


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

Looks like my best option is to pop and ask the question.

I also had a loan with them in 2002 so hopefully get some info on that loan as well. (I'm useless at keeping paperwork)

How far can you go back?

Thanks again, I will keep you updated with my progress.

Aaron


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Read my other post i've just got just short of 13k from 2 business loans with HSBC. Easiest thing i've done, took ten minutes to fill in forms. Do not use a company as you don't need them.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info.

Well I have been in contact with HSBC & found out what the account numbers were. I have sent a letter to HSBC asking for the credit agreement paperwork.

With regards to the forms you fill out to make the claim are they on the HSBC website?

Thanks again Aaron


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

lambchop16v said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Looks like my best option is to pop and ask the question.
> 
> ...


There is no limit to how far you can go back. The problems arise when the lender doesn't have the records, I was always under the impression that lenders had to keep records for a minimum of six years, so surprised to see the comments further up the thread regarding two & five years. If you can show that you were paying PPI longer, send the proof to the lender and they will investigate and refund if appropriate. Lenders have 12 weeks to carry out their investigation & get a response to you.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I have had a reply from HSBC scince writing to them asking for the credit agreement paperwork from my previous loans.

They have sent me the credit agreement from loans I had in 2005 & 2007 which included a letter saying that my other loan accounts were being processed.

I had a letter come through today saying that they can't supply the credit agreement for the loan I had in 2003/2004 as they do not hold paper work for more than 6 years due to the data protection act.

This is annoying as I had ppi on this loan account but ideally need the paperwork to put in my claim.

Does anybody know if there is a way of obtaining this credit agreement?

Any help would be much appreciated as always.

Aaron


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

You don't need it, all you need is the loan account number and monthly payment amount. It doesn't matter how long ago the loan was. I've just got back another one from 2001, santander had no record on their 5 year database, but i got the account/payment details from my bank (barclays) and gave it to santander - 3 weeks later £1700 half of that was interest! 8% every year (10 years in my case)


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> You don't  need it, all you need is the loan account number and monthly payment amount. It doesn't matter how long ago the loan was. I've just got back another one from 2001, santander had no record on their 5 year database, but i got the account/payment details from my bank (barclays) and gave it to santander - 3 weeks later £1700 half of that was interest! 8% every year (10 years in my case)


Thanks for that mate, I gather you new you had ppi on that loan account?

That's half my problem is that there is two loan accounts numbers & it's which one I had the ppi on.

Best bet then is for me to pop IMHO the bank and get statements from 2003ish and try to work it out.

Thanks again

Aaron


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No mate wasn't 100% sure on either, just phoned them with my account details and payment amount. Was a 2 minute call with santander, really easy


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

When you say you gave them the account details and payment amount was this on a template letter supplied by santander to make the claim?

Also did you supply these details and just hope that you had ppi on the loan?

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks for your help/advice

Aaron


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I only phoned up, no letter- nothing.

Yep, supplied details and just hoped I had PPI on the (I did)

It really was a 2 minute (max) phone call.

Rob


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm just waiting on the funds.

I noticed a payment going out on my barclaycard which I thought was odd given I didn't make any purchases....turned out to be the smallest smallprint ever, PPI.

Cue a complaint and I am due a cheque any time soon. They couldn't prove I signed up for it, and I know I didn't, so happy days.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks again for the advice, it's good to hear you are getting deserved results.

Well I have the loan account numbers now but im unsure of how much the loan amount was and HSBC can't supply any info as it was more than 6 years ago, I then asked for some bank statements back from 2002 to 2004 to see the loan amount paid into my account, but there playing bloody hard ball and can't provide that either. 

Any body got any tips as what I can do now?

It's annoying as I know I has ppi which is one of the reasons HSBC arent being very helpful.

Thanks again Aaron


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

lambchop16v said:


> Thanks again for the advice, it's good to hear you are getting deserved results.
> 
> Well I have the loan account numbers now but im unsure of how much the loan amount was and HSBC can't supply any info as it was more than 6 years ago, I then asked for some bank statements back from 2002 to 2004 to see the loan amount paid into my account, but there playing bloody hard ball and can't provide that either.
> 
> ...


I do believe they have to provide proof you signed up for it, according to the ombudsmen info I have...I'd press them for it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally I contact the ombudsmen as above and see what they say. Barclays can go back to when I first joined the bank 18 years ago for statements, can't see why other banks can't or won't do the same.

Santander were more than helpful too when it came to making the claim, no agro just took my details and sent the money - no real questions on how I was mis-sold it etc.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh and mind pay your tax on it if you need to 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15701101


----------

